# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  cung cấp SLL  tài khoản Zalo full bạn bè

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Reg SLL  Nick Zalo kết bạn đúng đối tượng**Nhận cung cấp tài khoản zalo theo yêu cầu:*



Bạn xác định đầu tư Makerting vào zalo. Thì bạn không thể bỏ qua bài viết này.

*Chúng tôi giúp bạn: tiết kiệm chi phí.*

*Cụ thể:* Để có 1 tài khoản zalo, bạn phải có số điện thoại để đăng kí. Ngoài thị trường, sim rác có giá 13-15k.

*Chúng tôi giúp bạn: tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức.*

*Cụ thể:* Trên 1 thiết bị điện thoại hoặc dùng máy tính, bạn chỉ có thể tạo tối đa 2 tài khoản. Điều này bạn có thể check. Thời gian để tạo 1 tài khoản mất 10-15 phút nếu thành thạo.

*Vì sao bạn phải làm những việc đó, trong khi chúng tôi có thể giúp bạn??*

Có cung ắt có cầu.!

Chúng tôi đã tạo ra phần mềm chuyên dụng để Reg acc zalo (tạo tài khoản).



*1 acc = 10k (Sđt+pass)*

*10 acc = 90k (Sđt+pass)*

*20 acc = 170k (Sđt+pass)*

*50 acc = 400k (Sđt+pass)*

*100 acc = 700k (Sđt+pass)*

*Đây toàn bộ là Acc Clone. Bạn có thể đổi pass+info, đổi số ĐT cho TK nếu muốn. Và bắt đầu chiến dịch Marketing của mình.*

*Chát ngay với chúng tôi qua Zalo: 0934225077 để được biết thêm chi tiết*

*Chúc bạn thành công.!*

----------

